# Trike - Rear suspension or hard-tail?



## MartinG (3 Aug 2010)

Bewildered at the range of recumbent trike options. One basic difference which could narrow down my range of choice is whether it has a suspended rear wheel or not. What do the Trikists advise (bearing in mind I am closer to my second childhood than my first and that absolute speed is not an issue)?


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 Aug 2010)

It is down to personal choice, I prefer none but a big back wheel, some like none with 20" wheels, others insist on suspension, you are quite welcome to try a Catrike anytime you like if you can get to Kent.


----------



## n-ick (3 Aug 2010)

Yo, never had any problems with rear suspension. Depends where you want to ride. I have a hard tail and a suspended Ice. The suspension is more comfortable, especially on long rides. If I had to buy again, then it would be suspension.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Aug 2010)

n-ick said:


> Yo, never had any problems with rear suspension. Depends where you want to ride. I have a hard tail and a suspended Ice. The suspension is more comfortable, especially on long rides. If I had to buy again, then it would be suspension.



It also depends on how you like your frame... I chose a Catrike as I felt the additional triangulation of having the seat as part of the frame was stronger and stiffer than that of suspended frames where all the stress is on the pivot.

I have never regretted that decision


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2010)

The TRICE approach seems to me the best of both worlds: an elastomer suspension. You lose very little road-feel, and the handling is fantastic, but the elastomer is just enough to turn brutal bumps into gentle ones.


----------



## byegad (3 Aug 2010)

I'd buy a hard tail 20" Sprint tomorrow. My QNT has rear sus' and it's nice but next time.....


----------



## MartinG (4 Aug 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> It is down to personal choice, I prefer none but a big back wheel, some like none with 20" wheels, others insist on suspension, you are quite welcome to try a Catrike anytime you like if you can get to Kent.



Thanks, Catrike - I'd love to, but I'm in Newcastle and it will take a bit of arranging, so don't hold your breath, but I will make it one day.


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Aug 2010)

MartinG said:


> Thanks, Catrike - I'd love to, but I'm in Newcastle and it will take a bit of arranging, so don't hold your breath, but I will make it one day.



Next time I am in Aycliffe visiting my parents I'll let you know, I always travel with trike. There is a Catrike Trail in Newcastle.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (5 Aug 2010)

I ride an explorer pre suspension and i find it no problems though i run a no name 20x2.0 rear tyre at about 65psi which takes out some bumps and i also find the mesh seat helps alot as well if the webbing is a little slacker


----------



## MartinG (6 Aug 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Next time I am in Aycliffe visiting my parents I'll let you know, I always travel with trike. There is a Catrike Trail in Newcastle.



That would be brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (7 Aug 2010)

It also depends on where you are coming from. If from a conventional cycle everything will, by comparison, seem ultra comfortable!


----------



## Dene (11 Aug 2010)

I run a 26" hard tail with very few problems, the benefit of a trike is your weight is spread over three wheels so the shock from a bump is nowhere near as uncomfortable as an upright.


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Aug 2010)

Dene said:


> ........... the benefit of a trike is your weight is spread over three wheels so the shock from a bump is nowhere near as uncomfortable as an upright.




But you have 3 wheel lines to cope with, so you do tend to hit more bumps.

I've got a Trice Q with rear suspension but I because I put a trailer with it 90% of the time, I've set my suspension harder than normal.


----------



## MartinG (12 Aug 2010)

I'm hiring David G's ICE Adventure 3fs to take on holiday so that will give me some idea of a fully suspended trike and then I shall have to try something like a Catrike Expedition to compare. It will be interesting...


----------



## JoysOfSight (13 Aug 2010)

MartinG said:


> I'm hiring David G's ICE Adventure 3fs to take on holiday so that will give me some idea of a fully suspended trike and then I shall have to try something like a Catrike Expedition to compare. It will be interesting...



It's a nice ride, I have ridden it and was very impressed (although to be brutally honest, I can't see why anyone would buy an Adventure over a Sprint, unless they were getting on a bit and couldn't stand up properly!)


----------

